# WHAT IS IT #1 ANSWER IS POSTED



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

I propose a fun game. I will start this game now. I am posting some photographs and you (yes you) have 48 hours to guess what it is. The rules are simple.

1. It must be made out of wood.

2. Or, it must be used in woodworking such as a non-wood jig.

3. If you wish to post your own "WHAT IS IT" take the next number, 2, 3, 4, 5, etc.

4. You mugs post your guesses below.

OK HERE WE GO …. *WHAT IS IT ?*


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

A latter. it probably isn't though as that would be too easy. hmm….


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

rose trellis


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

A red wall holder upper


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

Your childrens' ladder or a stairway to heaven


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

4 pieces of wood attached to each other.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Greene and Greene breadboard ends without the other wood. Also without Splines.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I think that having it lean up against the wall is deceptive…... so that makes me think its a sled of some sort. The lapped end makes me think that it sits on an edge of say-- a truck-- and the other end--gosh who knows. But I'm sticking with my sled theory.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I was confused because the hinges were missing at the top.

It's a boarding ladder for a boat.

Lee


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm with GaryK….


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm with Betsy, some type of jig or crosscut sled, something along those lines.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Odie, I would guess four straight-line milled Pinoideae Pinaceae Pinus's with two rabbetted ends coupled with eight ferrous metal shafts bearing helical grooves torqued to 400 inch pounds, compressing a layer of rubbery synthetic polymer, or polyvinyl acetate for maximum adhesiveness. (am I close?)

My other two guesses would be a bicycle or a checkerboard…


----------



## RonPage (Apr 9, 2008)

It's a ravasackitz.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

Its is a whatchamacallit… or a widgit. Could be fuel for me fireplace too..


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds like a fun game. Could you make the pictures any smaller!?


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

That's a folding plant stand…...... or a late entry for the 2×4 contest.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

That's definitely four pieces of scrap wood, nailed together. Man that was a fun game…good thing you started it now…I couldn't have waited a second longer. Rule #1…"It must be made out of wood"...my guess must be made out of wood? I better head to the shop and get started on it….I think i will make my guess oak….or maybe maple and cherry.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

LOL !!!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Steve, your guess is closer than anyone else's …. LOL


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

a frame squarer-upper?


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

thing-a-ma-jig


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

A broken easel.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Gangway for a chicken coop?


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

It's definitely a jig of some sort because when I shake my head from side to side it is clearly dancing.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

firewood?

Bob


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

It's a bicycle. Odie where did you hide the wheels?


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

The frame work for a one hole outhouse


----------



## wheresmytools (Apr 16, 2008)

A niick-knack shelf?


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

out feed for a table saw???

fred


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the laughs guys … a couple of you are close though.


----------



## Paul_D (Feb 20, 2008)

How about a ramp that would go onto the back of a pickup truck so you can get things more easily on and off the truck?


----------



## wpreman (Mar 27, 2008)

I know, its what each one of us wishes we had!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Another tool for the guy that has every woodworking tool known to man and just needs to have one more.

God Bless Tom


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Something that Odie made up with some scrap wood to confuse us all to oblivion…


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

i know exactly what that is ! its a toilet seat for my mother in law . obviously odie has been peeking ! shame on odi ! lol nice job on the scribe odi !


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

It's a 25% scale reproduction of my "sheet panel cutting jig"...only, you got the 25% part all wrong.


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

The suspence is killing me. I know, it's firewood. Or did somebody already guess that?


----------



## AdMarkGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

A Person With Too Much Time On Their Hands, Scrap Lumber, Digital Camera, Computer and an Internet Connection -

But a NICE guy with a great sense of humor.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

A jig for spacing floor joists, or wall studs?


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

LOL Russell.

Hmmm . .. notice the notches on the top. So it is something. I have no idea though.

To me Dick seems close.


----------



## relic (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm thinking it has something to do with the LINTS end of things, but the rabbits are throwing me off. Maybe a part of a quilt stretcher?


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

It's a form for concrete step stone squares…Blkcherry


----------



## wirgit (Mar 19, 2008)

I think it's a sled for router-jointing of boards.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

OK, as per the requirement in the instructions, here is my guess…



I cheaped out a little and made the answer out of particleboard, but I made the base out of some nice cherry with several coats of gloss laquer…It's hard to see 'cause the pics are so small but I put a nice cove detail on the top edge of the base.


----------



## meaded (Apr 1, 2008)

It was and still is a waster of time reading these posts


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

OK, this makes the most sense…

*I think it's a sled for router-jointing of boards.

-Earle Wright, Lenoir City, Tennessee*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I think it's a rack for chess/checker board bases so the game(s) can be easily moved off of the dinner table, stored on top of something else, and moved back into place when dinner is done.


----------



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

It's a clamp rack.


----------



## RonPage (Apr 9, 2008)

So what the hell is it already?


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

I think it is 4 pieces of scrap that are made to do something

It's the start of a project.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

1,I think it is a way to have two people carry lumber from one end of someplace to another, A makeshift wood carrier. 
Or guess # 2. It is a makeshift carrier for Odie when maybe he has drank a few too many and needs a little help getting from here to there.
Or guess # 3, It perhaps it is absolutely nothing and the whole purpose is to see how bad I can make a fool out of myself with guess # 1 and guess # 2. 
Am I close? Huh? Huh?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Two legs, & shelf brackets for one end of a bench.


----------



## ToddO (Dec 7, 2007)

With it on the ground like that it threw me for a minute then I realized that it's obviously a duel over-head demodulator for a transaxle transmitter.

Or as Andy said; "it's something to do with the LINTS end of things" like a quilt holder.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Two of you are very close. Because of time committments I have this afternoon I will post the answer this morning in about 1 - 2 hours. It won't be 48 hours, but close enough. If any of you is ready with *"what is it # 2"* go for it. I have another I will try in a few days. I have already posted some as projects.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Here are a few pictures that should explain it all. Two of you guessed a ramp, but for my truck. It's about two feet too short for that. About ten years ago, when my son "the deck shoveler" moved, I had to come up with a way to make life a little easier. This year we received about 15 feet of snow. What you can't see is the metal roof above the deck that sheds after every storm. Needless to say that ramp is very important.





































*THAT'S ALL FOLKS*


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Pretty clever, Odie… I can't wait to see how you get out of mowing the lawn… lol….

You oughta have enough energy from that Egg Mac-Odie you had for breakfast to carry that thing up on your shoulders… lol


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

Clever idea.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

I knew that…I just didn't want to spoil it for the others…....... Good idea.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

FOWL ! ** that was a trick question . because you would first have to guess odie was too lazy to shovel his deck ! lol


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

i guessed what it was but now you have confused me what is the machine on the ramp lol!

andy


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

that's an Odie alright !


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

LAZY ???? I said 15 feet plus 16 feet of roof sliding onto it. The snow blower is the only thing that can throw the snow far enough away from the deck. Otherwise, you can't throw 15 feet high to get it off the deck.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Ah Man!!! I was way off. I hate it when that happens! Snow Blower? Ramp? I am beginning to think that perhaps my husband may be correct when he says that it is obvious I did not read the directions to the snow shovel correctly! 
Okay, Where's the 2nd one?


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Odie ya silly old Fart!
Got to luv ya but i don't know why.

"""" how many fingers am I holding up?"''""

Nope, Nope , nope, nope, nope, nope.

Bob


----------



## relic (Aug 16, 2007)

Slick idea, whats next.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*I might be able to get another one together ( #2 ) before I leave for Sacramento. But any of you can do the next one.*

I have one all planned to go, but I can't be near the computer for a couple of days. That is why I will probably wait for Monday.

I didn't know dogs had fingers Bob, but if they did … I know which one


----------

